# Can I dip net blue crabs in the surf?



## chris_me (May 8, 2009)

Can I dip net blue crabs in the surf?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen very few in the surf. You would do better on the sound side in the grass.


----------



## chris_me (May 8, 2009)

It is legal right? I went to a spot where there were a lot of large ones in the surf.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Be carefull on the season for them.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, legal (http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_recbluecrab.htm). Try around sunset.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

DEPENDS HOW FAST YOU ARE!!oke


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

you really want to catch some crabs in the surf wait until august or september during a fullmoon and you will load up at night in the surf. We grew up doing it and it was a blast!!!


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i am starting to see them now not many but one yesterday and one the day before


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is some good information on telling males and females apart if you are new to crabbin...



http://www.bluecrab.info/identification.html



It's always a good idea to let the females go although it's not the law (unless they have eggs)...


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

The way I learned to identify was when I was a kid, my family ar from Maryland. The way I was taught was when you looked at the bellies Males had the Washington Monument, and the Females had the Capitol Building, and the females alsowear "lipstick" on their claws.


----------

